# I'm stopping the zoloft/ a question....



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

It's only been one week, but I'm not taking it anymore. On Friday I missed work because of D and today I got there late bc of the same reason. My Q is, what antidepressants do not cause D? I'm seeiing the doc on Monday and I want to know what she has to say. I'm not trying Paxil or any other that I find might have a D effect. I refuse to make the problem worse because I do not suffer from D all the time, just when I am anxiuos.Any comments welcome.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Zayaka, I just read today that the SSRI's all can cause D. I also read that the older tricyclic antidepressants (like Elavil) won't cause D and may actually cause C, but I don't know if they work on anxiety. I just started taking Carafate for gastritis and when I researched it I came across the following article that may interest you. I have been taking it since Friday. The liquid contains sorbitol, which is a D trigger for me. I am taking the tablets now and I have had NO D since I have been on it. It is an ulcer med that coats the stomach and absorbs some bile and acid. Its worth looking into, no nasty side effects at all!! http://www.algy.com/pdi/FAQ/carafate.html This article was interesting because it was specifically about treating anxiety related D. It doesn't actually stop the anxiety, just the bad gut reaction.Hope you find something that can help you!Laura


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks Laura.







This sounds pretty much like my uncle. He had IBS D and one day a doc told him to take folic acid and vitamin B12. Everytime he sees mom or me (everytime, this gets me annoyed sometimes







) he reminds us of how I should try this and how this is the cure for all IBS, blah, blah, blah. I did tried it once and nothing. The problem is that in his case, he got D whenever he ate; in mine it has not much to do with food. With me is anxiety mainly. So much that I really can tell when I am having an anxiety related episode or food related. My body and the D is not the same.Thanks for the article. I will see doc on Monday and ask her about all the options, including this one. If we cannot find a successful thing I will go back to old me with the imodium.








It prevents the D but does nothing for my anxiety. Hypno has been very good, but during ceratin days I feel like I will lose it in my job (I am a teacher and stress is always present, specially druing times we have to do a presentation).Let see how that goes. I'm happy you are doing so good.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I have read that BuSpar is used for anxiety. It is not supposed to have D side effects.The older anti-depressants (imipramine, desipramine, etc.) used to be used for Panic Disorder. MAO inhibitors were also used for Panic Disorder. I don't know if these drugs are still used today for Panic Disorder. I do know that the trycyclics will not cause D. They have other annoying side effects though. I don't know what the side effects of the MAO inhibitors are. I do know that you have to be on a strict diet if you go on one of them.Steven


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I certainly hope I wasn't sounding too much like your uncle! I don't want to blah, blah, blah you like he does!







I really hope you find something that helps without causing more problems than it solves!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Laura, LOL Oh my God! I did not mean to say that it actually sounded like my uncle. What I meant was that the vitamins he is taking are doing something like what your medicine does to you: soaking the excess of fluid.







In his particular case it is like malabsorption (that is what the doc told me B12 and folic acid are used for). By no means you do the blah, blah thing to me.







And I do not mind him doing it with me either because if he does is because he cares about me  ; it is just the way he has to get HIS way and the way he says things that make me crazy.Thanks for the tip honichou. I really have no idea on what are differences between the old and the new meds. I'll get informed on that and do some research to be informed by Monday. Thank you both.


----------

